# 330?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wondering what's the best way to lift one. A friend of mine is wanting to make his bigger than stock. Nothing outragouse but a capable trail bike. Any other tricks or tips are appreciated to. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hawkeye?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't understand. I posted 330 but it may be 335 or 333 or whatever Polaris marks them as.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the newer ones are called the hawkeye. I'm not sure if anyone makes a lift for them or not.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not new I think it's like an 02 ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's an 04 magnum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Yeah they should make lifts for those then. Matter of fact, the spacers that I have at the house should work on the front struts. You will need a bracket of some sort for the rear though, which I dont have...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13758


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

You want to get rid of the spacers? We were talking about finding a longer rear shock off a different model to possibly lift the back. He's wanting to go with either 26 or 27 inch tires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Duh should of looked at the link before I asked lol. I'll show him tomorrow and let you know something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Word.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I tried, he said he could get new ones offline for 50$ I tried to tell him they wouldn't be near the quality of RDC. He looking for the cheapest rout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok. Tell him I'll do $75 shipped if he wants them.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I will.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I told him, he offered 50. I told dought it but that I would pass the word. What did these cost new. I personally don't own any RDC stuff but from what I've seen and herd on here it seems to be high quality stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont remember what they are new but they arent cheap thats for sure. I also have some homemade alm. spacers cut for the rear spring I could send as well. I think I have a 3/4" a 1.5" and a 2" or something like that. I'd have to measure again to be sure. They would be included w/ the front lift. Can't do less than $75 shipped.


----------

